# Mass Pharmacy Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sergeant*
MCPHS University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/25/2021
Under the direction of the Captain of Operations or designee, the campus police sergeant is responsible for conducting routine patrols on campus to ensure security of buildings, students, staff and visitors. Responds to requests for assistance and emergencies. Assists with management of contracted security and daily operations.

*Responsibilities:*

Performing crowd control at campus events
Responding quickly in emergency situations
Investigating suspicious activities and abnormal incidents within jurisdiction during assigned shift
Access control
Maintenance of shift duty logs, daily reports, incident reports and all required paperwork
Counseling, advising, motivating and, when necessary, disciplining assigned personnel according to Department policies and procedures
Will be expected to work various shifts, including days, evenings, nights, weekends, holidays, and meet on-call responsibilities
Travel among three campuses (Boston and Worcester, MA and Manchester, NH), and may work alone for long periods of time both indoors and outdoors under varying climate conditions
Additional responsibilities may be assigned by the supervisor.

*Required:*

Associate's degree in Criminal Justice or eligibility for SSPO
Must be at least 21 years of age and have a high school diploma or equivalency certificate
A minimum of two years' of experience in police or other public safety related areas (preferably in a college setting)
A valid, unrestricted MA driver's license
Possession and retention of valid license to carry a firearm (large capacity) in accordance with MGL Ch. 140 sec. 131
Successfully complete annual firearms training
Obtain and retain minimum defensive tactics certification
Meet all requirements / maintain all certifications under MA General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63 as Special State Police Officer and be warranted to receive police powers by the MA State Police Certification Unit
Must be eligible for appointment as Suffolk County Deputy Sheriff within the state of MA
Obtain and retain certification as a First Responder as well as CPR/AED
Strong organizational and computer skills
The Department of Campus Police / Public Safety has adopted and follows General Laws of MA Chapter 41: Section 101A pertaining to tobacco smoking.
Demonstrated commitment to valuing diversity and contributing to an inclusive working and learning environment
*Desired:*

Dispatch experience
*Physical requirements:*

Standing, sitting, manual dexterity, ability to move between offices and floors of buildings
Ability to travel among three campuses as needed
Ability to meet deadlines and perform well under pressure
Ability to be physically in attendance at designated worksite during scheduled work hours and to work some evenings and weekends
Normal range of vision and hearing (with or without correction)
Ability to lift a minimum of 50 lbs.
MCPHS offers a competitive salary and excellent benefits that includes a substantial contribution toward the cost of medical and dental insurance, generous time off benefits, and a significant pension plan contribution. To learn more about our total rewards, please visit MCPHS Total Rewards.

Come join us and be a part of a diverse community that is at the forefront of advancing the healthcare landscape! To learn more about working at Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences, please click here.

*Apply*

Please attach a cover letter and a resume. Finalist candidate(s) for this position will be subject to a pre-employment background check as a condition of employment.

Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences is an equal opportunity employer that celebrates a diverse community. We seek to recruit, develop and retain the most talented people from a diverse candidate pool. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to any characteristic protected by law.

Equal Opportunity Employer Minorities/Women/Protected Veterans/Disabled
MCPHS University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, age, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Is it just me, or do they post this Per-Diem Sergeant thing at least every 6-8 months? What is the story there?


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

mpd61 said:


> Is it just me, or do they post this Per-Diem Sergeant thing at least every 6-8 months? What is the story there?


Seems like a little lay over job till something else pulls through. Just my opinion. Maybe their hiring process is quicker than most.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Their Sgt.’s are essentially patrolman. The rank is simply because they supervise the public safety guys that check ID’s at the dorms.

So think of it as a per diem Officer.

Pharmacy was my first gig back in 2008 and they were paying about $15.00 back then for per diem / part time. Very low key, no heavy lifting, the school treats you pretty well in terms of benefits and compensation for the full time staff. I remember getting a $100 visa gift card from the admin as a “bonus” around Christmas time. The full timers got over $200 I think.

Point being it’s a decent gig if you don’t mind a low key, security-ish type role. Not much in the way of police work going on, but it’s a good side hustle for anyone looking to make some extra money.

They get details for events at the school like any other college.

_Disclaimer_ My intel is 13 years old.


----------



## Badge 2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Foxy85 said:


> Their Sgt.’s are essentially patrolman. The rank is simply because they supervise the public safety guys that check ID’s at the dorms.
> 
> So think of it as a per diem Officer.
> 
> ...


MCPHS great place, has grown a lot since I left. Wish them and the department the best.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Foxy85 said:


> Their Sgt.’s are essentially patrolman. The rank is simply because they supervise the public safety guys that check ID’s at the dorms.
> 
> So think of it as a per diem Officer.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I pictured. I spoke to a ranking officer several years ago and he couldn't say enough GOOD about the place. I never pictured it being a rockin'/rollin' department, but very few college departments are, and that's not a slam (I work at one, REMEMBER?). I can't see it as being a bad job, and would love to consider it myself in a few years. 

Though with MY luck, I'd be sent to Worcester.


----------

